# Having trouble with jigsaw



## Jonathan Wong

My new black and decker jigsaws blade keeps falling out i dont know why?my model uses two SCREWs i secured the screws and started cutting.But by the time my blade started cutting the wood the blade immediantely falls out?whats going on here?i secured the screws lockin the blade in place but it just keeps falling out?????


----------



## Rayshot

When in doubt, read the instructions in the manual related to your question. I do if necessary.

That may be the best place to go because we can't see what you have done/are doing when installing the blade.


----------



## Jonathan Wong

Oh nevermind for some reason the problem fixed itself don know why


----------



## cuzinray

My guess is that you didn't have the blade inserted far enough, before tightening.


----------



## THWACK!

Jonathan Wong said:


> My new black and decker jigsaws blade keeps falling out i dont know why?my model uses two SCREWs i secured the screws and started cutting.But by the time my blade started cutting the wood the blade immediantely falls out?whats going on here?i secured the screws lockin the blade in place but it just keeps falling out?


Jonny, have you considered that maybe it just doesn't like you?

Don't take it personally though, I mean, WTF does a silly jigsaw know about cool guys like you?

Just try some Locktite, buddy.

Mike


----------



## Nobodo

I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.


----------



## THWACK!

Nobodo said:


> I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.


Scroll sawyers cut the puzzle pieces at a 5 degree angle so they lock into place : )


----------



## THWACK!

Nobodo said:


> I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.


The kid wasn't talking about puzzle pieces falling apart, but his blades falling out - he didn't get to cutting anything, not even his li'l finger.

: )


----------



## Nobodo

THWACK! said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.
> 
> 
> 
> The kid wasn't talking about puzzle pieces falling apart, but his blades falling out - he didn't get to cutting anything, not even his li'l finger.
> 
> : )
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean; but yeah the blade just keeps falling out like I was trying to describe?


----------



## THWACK!

Okay, Lucy, let me 'splain: The kid was talking about his jigsaw blades falling out (apparently just operator error).

The kid wasn't talking about puzzle pieces falling apart, but his blades falling out - he didn't get to cutting anything, not even his li'l finger.

I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.

: )

Not sure what you mean; but yeah the blade just keeps falling out like I was trying to describe?










The kid wasn't talking about puzzle pieces falling apart, but his blades falling out - he didn't get to cutting anything, not even his li'l finger.

I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.

: )

Not sure what you mean; but yeah the blade just keeps falling out like I was trying to describe?










Then Humpty Dumpty says he's puzzeled that he, Humpty Dumpty, can't keep it together.

Then THWACK!, based upon his knowledge of all things revelant, mentioned, just as an informative FYI, that when scroll saywers make a puzzle (albeit thicker than a standard lay-flat-on-a-table puzzle), which has the quality of being able to stand vertically, if desired, the sawyer, whether his name be Tom, Dick or Harriet, would set his/her blade at an angle of about 5 degrees. This angular cutting of the puzzle pieces helps to keep the pieces together. In that way, all the king's horses and all the kings men don't have to recover from a night of drunken stupor to assist in putting the pieces together. That is significant because stupified horses, because of their mass, take a long time to recover from a night of partying.

Are you suggesting that you don't have blades falling out of your jigsaw, but pieces falling out of your jigsaw? WTHeck? Are the "blades" and "pieces" the same item? Do your blades turn into pieces of blades? I'm just trying to best comprehend what you have written.

The THWACK!taceous one


----------



## THWACK!

THWACK! said:


> Okay, Lucy, let me 'splain: The kid was talking about his jigsaw blades falling out (apparently just operator error).
> 
> The kid wasn't talking about puzzle pieces falling apart, but his blades falling out - he didn't get to cutting anything, not even his li'l finger.
> 
> I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.
> 
> : )
> 
> Not sure what you mean; but yeah the blade just keeps falling out like I was trying to describe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid wasn't talking about puzzle pieces falling apart, but his blades falling out - he didn't get to cutting anything, not even his li'l finger.
> 
> I find when using a jigsaw that if the pieces keep falling out or I have to jam them in really hard to stay in place that it is usually not even the right piece at all. My wife hates it when I mix two jigsaw puzzles together, and the problem happens a lot more often that way.
> 
> : )
> 
> Not sure what you mean; but yeah the blade just keeps falling out like I was trying to describe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Humpty Dumpty says he's puzzeled that he, Humpty Dumpty, can't keep it together.
> 
> Then THWACK!, based upon his knowledge of all things revelant, mentioned, just as an informative FYI, that when scroll saywers make a puzzle (albeit thicker than a standard lay-flat-on-a-table puzzle), which has the quality of being able to stand vertically, if desired, the sawyer, whether his name be Tom, Dick or Harriet, would set his/her blade at an angle of about 5 degrees. This angular cutting of the puzzle pieces helps to keep the pieces together. In that way, all the king's horses and all the kings men don't have to recover from a night of drunken stupor to assist in putting the pieces together. That is significant because stupified horses, because of their mass, take a long time to recover from a night of partying.
> 
> Are you suggesting that you don't have blades falling out of your jigsaw, but pieces falling out of your jigsaw? WTHeck? Are the "blades" and "pieces" the same item? Do your blades turn into pieces of blades? I'm just trying to best comprehend what you have written.
> 
> The THWACK!taceous one


PS get a Bosch saw and your problems will no longer exist, if it's the saw, not the puzzle, which has non-committed pieces


----------



## twang

Whoa... I new eye shudna taikn dat asid dismornin....


----------



## pgandy

It was probably just a lose nut on the controls. :screwy:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

He seems to like puzzles. You may have to kill the people around you to survive, though...


----------

